# Neues Forum: Guide-Forum



## ZAM (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo WoW-Community,

da Ihr eine sehr wissbegierige, aktive und informative Community seid, verschwinden gern mal längere Guides zu wichtigen WoW-Themen unter alle den anderen Beiträgen. Weil wir aus Platzgründen nicht jeden Beitrag in die Stickys (Wichtige Themen) aufnehmen können, haben wir drei neue Unterforen eingerichtet. 

*Alle weiteren Infos findet Ihr hier:*
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=25221

*Das Forum gibts hier:*
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=96

Das Instanz-Forum bleibt erstmal bestehehn - es gibt immer kurze Themen, die es zu bereden gibt. :-)


----------

